# After smb solution turns dark



## denzel759 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, first i dissolve some Gold in ar, May be there trace of other metals, i use good amount of nitric acid because dissolving slow Down and not dissolve all materiał, then i filter solids, and drop smb but not cool the solution, have about 30'c, solution have yellow green color, after that i added a Little sulfluric acid, and solution turns dark, i know i fu***d up process, but what a can do to drop Gold form this solution?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to he forum denzel
If you had any solid metals left on your filter the chances are you have no gold in solution, if you still have free nitric in your solution then the gold will not precipitate.
Those are two starter points to address and for you to investigate to find out the answers.


----------



## IdahoMole (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 
Based on the information you provided I would guess you have free nitric acid in your solution. Search the forum. There is plenty of information about removing excess nitric. 

But first I would suggest you download and read Hoke's book from this site. It discusses your problem as well as a thousand other things you should know before you get too far along in your refining.


----------



## denzel759 (Feb 6, 2017)

Maby i put Gold button to solution and try to boil on medium Heat, then dilute 1:1 with water, cool and See what happens? Its a good idea? Gold must be in the solution because i put some Little balls of Gold to ar.


----------



## IdahoMole (Feb 6, 2017)

You can use a gold button to consume any excess nitric. No need to "boil" it, a low heat will get the job done.


----------



## denzel759 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dilute with destiled water is good idea or its nesesery?


----------



## denzel759 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok, first i putt gold button to solution and heat up a little bit, i have noticed no reaction, put out button and i add some water, solution from very dark turns to dark green, add some more water to make it better clear, then settle for a while and dark powder come down. my solution probably was too concentrated and i do not see the reaction , novice mistake  thx all for help.


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 7, 2017)

Lots of folks put ice in their solutions right before filtering. It both cools it (which makes filtering better) and dilutes your solution, so you'll be more apt to see your precipitate when it happens. 

Sometimes, if there's only a small bit of gold in solution, you may not even see it drop, but after it's settled you'll see it on the bottom of your beaker. A very focused light (or better yet, a laser) will show tiny particles suspended in solution--that may help you spot your precipitate (or when you need to filter or settle more).


----------



## denzel759 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thx, for good advice.


----------



## Elektrikis (Feb 9, 2017)

Smb is good for pure solution of gold.Dirty solution of gold better use hydrazine hydrate.


----------



## ARMCO (Mar 24, 2018)

I purchased some hydrazine sulfate powder and have been searching the forum for the proper way to reconstitute it. When I search the forum here I have found many references suggesting to use hydrazine but not how to dissolve the powder properly and handle it properly. When I google it in general I get food supplements or references to fuel for race cars. Can someone steer me in the right direction? Is there a post or posts on the forum where someone discusses how to use it properly and safely? Thank you in advance.


----------

